# Unniversity/College Degree Help!



## Everett (Nov 3, 2011)

*Please forgive me if this thread has already been created, I did a brief search and found nothing, so my apologies in advance.*

When I graduated high school this past June, it was with aspirations of attending my local community college in order to obtain my AAS Degree and Certificate in Paramedic Science ...

However, now that the summer has ended and I have applied and gone through the proper channels in order to register, I've decided that I don't wanna attend this program. Moreover, I would love to leave my area and live on my own ... preferably in the state of New Jersey where I wouldn't have to pay outlandish  and unneccesary fees. The tuition would be lower because I live in state. 

I am generally not interested in programs offered by community colleges or IT schools.

*That being said, is there any colleges or unniversities you know of that offer a Bachelor's program for Paramedic Science or something similar like Emergency Management, etc?*


----------



## BEorP (Nov 3, 2011)

Everett said:


> *Please forgive me if this thread has already been created, I did a brief search and found nothing, so my apologies in advance.*
> 
> When I graduated high school this past June, it was with aspirations of attending my local community college in order to obtain my AAS Degree and Certificate in Paramedic Science ...
> 
> ...



Even if you can't find a paramedic degree program, I would suggest looking at a bio or physiology degree (which should be offered pretty much anywhere). You should easily be able to do an EMT course while in college or in the summer to get your feet wet in EMS if that is what you like. Or you can just enjoy your college days and get into EMS later on. Either way, good choice on university.


----------



## Everett (Nov 3, 2011)

BEorP said:


> Even if you can't find a paramedic degree program, I would suggest looking at a bio or physiology degree (which should be offered pretty much anywhere). You should easily be able to do an EMT course while in college or in the summer to get your feet wet in EMS if that is what you like. Or you can just enjoy your college days and get into EMS later on. Either way, good choice on university.



I actually thought about being a science teacher considering I come from a family of teachers. While teaching I could volunteer or be per diem I suppose. However, I already am an EMT and have been for about 3 years. 

I figure its either try to get a job as a Paramedic or as an OEM Coordinator/Director for a municipality.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

Loma Linda university has a b.s. degree in emergency medicine. This is out in California tho.


----------



## Everett (Nov 4, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> Loma Linda university has a b.s. degree in emergency medicine. This is out in California tho.



It looks decent, however more geared to pre-med students.

Is the degree specifically emergency medicine or pre-med?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

Everett said:


> It looks decent, however more geared to pre-med students.
> 
> Is the degree specifically emergency medicine or pre-med?




In general, there is no such thing as a "pre-med" degree (and anyone majoring in "pre-med" is an idiot) as "pre-med" is more of a sequence of courses that most medical schools require and an intent to apply to medical school. Even though the degree does have some marketing for students working towards professional grad programs, the Loma Linda program is geared towards making professionals for EMS, not specifically to get students into other professional degree programs (heck, physician specialized in EM and subspecialized in EMS would be more useful than a physician with an EMS undergrad degree). 

However, one thing to note is that the Loma Linda program is -NOT- a paramedic course. You don't walk out of it with the ability to apply for a paramedic license.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

Loma Linda university and by relation loma linda hospital is one of the best hospitals in San bernardino and one of our two trauma centers. I believe it would be geared toward pre med considering loma Linda is a learning hospital but I would rather attend one of the more prestigious medical institutions in Cali who are teaching the doctors that will save lives than a community college with a paramedicine degree.
But I know very little facts about the program so I wouldn't be the best source to ask.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

I applied to Loma Linda the first time I applied to medical school, and didn't return the secondary after I read their lifestyle agreement. I'm not sure if the EMS program has the same... restrictions... that the medical school has.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I applied to Loma Linda the first time I applied to medical school, and didn't return the secondary after I read their lifestyle agreement. I'm not sure if the EMS program has the same... restrictions... that the medical school has.



Mind if i ask what the lifestyle agreement included?


----------



## Everett (Nov 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I applied to Loma Linda the first time I applied to medical school, and didn't return the secondary after I read their lifestyle agreement. I'm not sure if the EMS program has the same... restrictions... that the medical school has.



I looked at the their website a few minutes ago. 

Not exactly sure what their ideals are for emergency medicine but I don't agree with a biased college/learning experience.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

For the medical students, no alcohol, tobacco, or elicit drugs on or off campus and there was a weekly chapel session required. The school is also closed Friday night to Saturday night. Loma Linda is a Seventh Day Adventist school, and those are the standards that they uphold. 

http://www.llu.edu/central/apply/lifestyle.page


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh, I see. That's some pretty strict conduct, I wouldnt risk my money trying to abide by those rules.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

...and to be fair, it is a private university which advertises, explicitly with the medical school application, what their rules are. I don't like them... and thus exercised my right to not go there. I just want to make sure that everyone is making an informed choice. 

Something to consider. How likely are you to get caught if you have a beer at home after class? Also, how much is your word worth?


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and to be fair, it is a private university which advertises, explicitly with the medical school application, what their rules are. I don't like them... and thus exercised my right to not go there. I just want to make sure that everyone is making an informed choice.
> 
> Something to consider. How likely are you to get caught if you have a beer at home after class? Also, how much is your word worth?



Where there's one, there's a six pack.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

Meh... Rum >>>> beer


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Meh... Rum >>>> beer




+


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

Why's the rum always gone?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheaper rum, sure add some coke. I love a good rum and coke. 

Pyrat rum? Take that stuff straight up. It's that good.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

Never had some. I'll have to grab some next time I'm getting "essential medical supplies"


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Cheaper rum, sure add some coke. I love a good rum and coke.
> 
> Pyrat rum? Take that stuff straight up. It's that good.



I wanna know what college you're at where Pyrat rum makes an appearance haha. If it came in a glass bottle it's a good day here.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I wanna know what college you're at where Pyrat rum makes an appearance haha. If it came in a glass bottle it's a good day here.



Never said it makes an appearance at a party. $25 rum doesn't get used like that. However, for my own personal stash... 

/When drinking, drink for quality, not quantity.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

I only use good alcohol for pouring on my scrapes


----------



## BEorP (Nov 4, 2011)

Everett said:


> I actually thought about being a science teacher considering I come from a family of teachers. While teaching I could volunteer or be per diem I suppose. However, I already am an EMT and have been for about 3 years.
> 
> I figure its either try to get a job as a Paramedic or as an OEM Coordinator/Director for a municipality.



Ah, sorry, I missed that you are already an EMT. If your long term plans include emergency management, a degree will definitely help (any degree). Emergency management is still a young profession, but the International Association of Emergency Managers recently implemented a change in their requirements for their Certified Emergency Manager (CEM) designation that requires applicants to have a four year degree (in any field). Getting that done now will be good and who knows, you may discover other opportunities while you're studying. In terms of emergency management education, much of it is at the master's or certificate level and can be done through distance education though there are some BA/BS programs. For a pretty comprehensive listing of programs, take a look here.


----------



## Everett (Nov 4, 2011)

BEorP said:


> Ah, sorry, I missed that you are already an EMT. If your long term plans include emergency management, a degree will definitely help (any degree). Emergency management is still a young profession, but the International Association of Emergency Managers recently implemented a change in their requirements for their Certified Emergency Manager (CEM) designation that requires applicants to have a four year degree (in any field). Getting that done now will be good and who knows, you may discover other opportunities while you're studying. In terms of emergency management education, much of it is at the master's or certificate level and can be done through distance education though there are some BA/BS programs. For a pretty comprehensive listing of programs, take a look here.



Great information! Thank you very much, very helpful.


----------



## EM Education (Nov 9, 2011)

Adelphi University offers a B.S. in Emergency Services Administration developed for first responders who wish to put their previous training to work for them. The Program offers advanced standings for EMT, Paramedic, Firefighter and associated evaluated training programs which will help you get to your degree faster.
The program can be completed totally on line or can be a hybrid type with classes offered at the Garden City Campus.

academics.adelphi.edu/universitycollege/bs-emergency-services-degree.php[/url]


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

EM Education said:


> Adelphi University offers a B.S. in Emergency Services Administration developed for first responders who wish to put their previous training to work for them. The Program offers advanced standings for EMT, Paramedic, Firefighter and associated evaluated training programs which will help you get to your degree faster.
> The program can be completed totally on line or can be a hybrid type with classes offered at the Garden City Campus.
> 
> academics.adelphi.edu/universitycollege/bs-emergency-services-degree.php[/url]



I did look into it, great help thanks. 

I also found what looks like a promising 4 year BA program through the University of Maryland Baltimore.


----------



## mikie (Nov 13, 2011)

UMBC Department of Emergency Health Services-Paramedic Track


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

mikie said:


> UMBC Department of Emergency Health Services-Paramedic Track



Thats that the link!


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Nov 15, 2011)

My degree's in architecture...

The other route you may want to look into (sorry if this is a duplicate) is public health. Let's face it, you don't get more "public health" than EMS. There are lots of schools offering graduate (M.S. and PhD) programs in public health; the prereqs vary depending on the school. I've seen a couple that seem like an "MBA for people who want to run hospitals" while the one at Brown University (school of medicine) seems more like a stopoff for an additional M.S. while working on another advanced degree.

There are a whole spectrum of Public Health programs - some at the undergraduate level and some at the graduate level. It seems like most places are interested in the graduate degree holders (at least in the higher-level positions) which means that you could pursue an undergraduate degree in something related-but-interesting-to-you in which you grab some prereqs and go on to the graduate school of your choice.


----------

